# Egg sharing at The Lister



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 

I'm thinking of joining the egg sharing programme at the lister. I had my first consultation about icsi on Friday ad the egg sharing was explained to me. Now I've thought about it I think I want to do it 

Do you know how long it takes to join and get matched?

I have had all my fsh lh blood tests and scans and I match all the criteria 

Also does anyone know the exact price it reduces the icsi too? Dr paraikh Told us around £1500?

Hope to hear from someone soon xx


----------



## lizstrangeway (Jul 19, 2011)

On the egg share board they've written 

Re: Lister Clinic London...... 
« Reply #720 on: Today at 10:00 »QuoteI forgot write... From the initial consultation till matching, it was just 2 months for me.
I did all tests at the Lister, so it could be quicker if you already have your tests done.

Report to moderator    Logged 
Me 35  DH 35
Married for 4 yrs 
Unknown reason infertility
15 June 2012 Informal visit @ Lister 
22 June 2012 Blood test
6 July 2012 Initial consultation w/doctor (+scan, DH's blood test)
2 August 2012 Matching started
6 August 2012 Matched!

Aiming to start treatment in Sept 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
everydayisagift 
Sr. Member

Posts: 220
Bubbles 17
Click to Blow Me - 32 DF - 34 Have a ICSI Son born feb 2011

Re: Lister Clinic London...... 
« Reply #721 on: Today at 11:25 »QuoteQuote from: amy_x on Today at 07:17
Hi  

I'm thinking of joining the egg sharing programme at the lister. I had my first consultation about icsi on Friday ad the egg sharing was explained to me. Now I've thought about it I think I want to do it 

Do you know how long it takes to join and get matched?

I have had all my fsh lh blood tests and scans and I match all the criteria 

Also does anyone know the exact price it reduces the icsi too? Dr paraikh Told us around £1500?

Hope to hear from someone soon xx

I had my initial consultations on 23rd may (had all blood tests done this day as well)
all paperwork was signed off and blood test results were back on 19th jun 
i was matched on 23rd jun and was due to start taking the pill on 18th july but AF was very late so started later 
but it would have only taken for me from 23rd may till 18th july to start 

ICSI is £770 and HFEA fee is £75 so that all you should have to pay unless you DH needs tests done think you might have to pay for his tests not sure as we didnt need these done as used DF frozen sperm


----------

